# Cowboys Players & Owner Jerry Jones link arms & kneel together to anthem on Monday Night Football



## basquebromance

Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.


----------



## pillars

Good for Jerry.

shup faggot.


----------



## Theowl32

So what?

Do you hear that? 

That is the NFL flushed down the toilet. 

Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow. 

All of it. Gone.

Love it. Fuckem all.


----------



## busybee01

You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.


----------



## basquebromance

"I don't think its too much to ask the players in the National Football League to stand for our National Anthem," - Pence


----------



## Tank

Fuck Jerry


----------



## basquebromance

Tank said:


> Fuck Jerry



now they're saying they were praying. ya right


----------



## basquebromance

what a hypocrite!


----------



## initforme

I have never been to a pro game...ever...never will.  But I do enjoy the commotion all this stuff is creating.  It's entertainment.


----------



## JQPublic1

I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.


----------



## Tank

White guilt


----------



## Darkwind

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.


The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.


----------



## JimBowie1958

busybee01 said:


> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.



The irony of claiming that defenders of the American flag are anti-American is lost on these leftards, but it is still worth the laugh, roflmao


----------



## ScienceRocks

lol'ed


----------



## JQPublic1

Darkwind said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
Click to expand...

 Kneeling does not disrespect the NA...in fact kneeling is  higher homage than standing for the NA. Knights did it all the time  in the presence of higher royalty. People kneel to pray...


----------



## fncceo

JQPublic1 said:


> People kneel to pray...



Not everyone.


----------



## Golfing Gator

You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.


----------



## Darkwind

JQPublic1 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kneeling does not disrespect the NA...in fact kneeling is  higher homage than standing for the NA. Knights did it all the time  in the presence of higher royalty. People kneel to pray...
Click to expand...

This is just a talking point offered up by anti-American progressives to deflect from the fact that they hate what this country stands for, they hate its history, and they hate its traditions of self-sacrifice.

These sheep are followers.  They are not kneeling in respect, they are kneeling because it is not a 'thing' to get back at Trump.  It is lost on the left that they cannot even make a sound and rational decision to switch to a less offensive means of getting their protest out.  Now they double down and drive a thumb into the memory and spirit of family's who have made the ultimate sacrifice.   For what have they sacrificed?  To be spat upon by the likes of these clowns.


----------



## JQPublic1

fncceo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People kneel to pray...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone.
Click to expand...

Well, if its raining  and you are outside at a funeral or something...you don't kneelon wet ground...but in a church  or just before bedtime  at home Christians frequently show the greatest respect by getting on their knees  to pray.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## debbiedowner

Darkwind said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
Click to expand...


Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?


----------



## Brain357

Theowl32 said:


> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.


snowflake.


----------



## debbiedowner

eagle1462010 said:


>



He also apologized today for causing any discontent people had with his teammates. Again an Army ranger defending your right and players rights and your way of life. I guess you don't fucking understand that boy.


----------



## Montrovant

Golfing Gator said:


> You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.



Looks like Golfing Gator has it right.  /thread

Video: Entire Cowboys team kneels briefly before anthem
Cowboys kneel before anthem, lock arms during it


----------



## Darkwind

debbiedowner said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
Click to expand...

You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".

As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.


----------



## eagle1462010

debbiedowner said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also apologized today for causing any discontent people had with his teammates. Again an Army ranger defending your right and players rights and your way of life. I guess you don't fucking understand that boy.
Click to expand...

I ain't your damned boy..........perhaps he was trying to keep the fans from lynching the other players.

I served 10 years............don't give a damn what you think of my opinion.............

kneeling during the anthem..............you can kiss my ass and so can the NFL.


----------



## Darkwind

Montrovant said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Golfing Gator has it right.  /thread
> 
> Video: Entire Cowboys team kneels briefly before anthem
> Cowboys kneel before anthem, lock arms during it
Click to expand...

Well, that means you're easily duped.


----------



## Darkwind

eagle1462010 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also apologized today for causing any discontent people had with his teammates. Again an Army ranger defending your right and players rights and your way of life. I guess you don't fucking understand that boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't your damned boy..........perhaps he was trying to keep the fans from lynching the other players.
> 
> I served 10 years............don't give a damn what you think of my opinion.............
> 
> kneeling during the anthem..............you can kiss my ass and so can the NFL.
Click to expand...

Yep, time to turn up the heat even more.


----------



## Darkwind

eagle1462010 said:


>


While that is nice to see, the money is going to the NFL.  That isn't the best thing to do.


----------



## eagle1462010

Darkwind said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that is nice to see, the money is going to the NFL.  That isn't the best thing to do.
Click to expand...

He should get royalties.................


----------



## debbiedowner

eagle1462010 said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also apologized today for causing any discontent people had with his teammates. Again an Army ranger defending your right and players rights and your way of life. I guess you don't fucking understand that boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't your damned boy..........perhaps he was trying to keep the fans from lynching the other players.
> 
> I served 10 years............don't give a damn what you think of my opinion.............
> 
> kneeling during the anthem..............you can kiss my ass and so can the NFL.
Click to expand...


Well see was that so hard?  You just said it you have the right, just like them.


----------



## Darkwind

eagle1462010 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that is nice to see, the money is going to the NFL.  That isn't the best thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should get royalties.................
Click to expand...

Well, hopefully.

At least we are beginning to see a small amount of pushback from business.

Denver Broncos' Brandon Marshall gets dropped by sponsor for anthem protest

Looks like Brandon Marshall is the first to lose a sponsor for his brand.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Golfing Gator has it right.  /thread
> 
> Video: Entire Cowboys team kneels briefly before anthem
> Cowboys kneel before anthem, lock arms during it
Click to expand...



I still hate Jerry jones


----------



## Faun

Theowl32 said:


> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.


LOL

Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, the NFL has not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.


----------



## Roudy

Well of course, his players are like his property, so it isn't a surprise that he's going to kneel and suck their dicks. He and the players did stand up during the anthem, so, more fake news by the Leftie media. 

The American people will have the last laugh when the boycotts take effect.


----------



## Rocko

Take the taxpayer money away from jerry jones


----------



## Hossfly

*FYI Folks.*
*The Cowboys owner and all players briefly knelt before the anthem to show solidarity with the abused victims. Then they stood up and locked arms during the anthem.*
*Jerry Jones had said earlier that anyone in the organization who knelt during the anthem would be looking for a new job on Tuesday. That is all*


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
Click to expand...

You're actually wrong...idiot


----------



## jon_berzerk

trying to split the baby

 cheap

turn out the lights


NFL is done


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
Click to expand...


It sounded spiffy


----------



## RodISHI

JQPublic1 said:


> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.


Bullshit, he is pandering to the mobster elitist pushing an agenda. 

Jerry Jones - Wikipedia According to an interview with Jones on HBO, after graduating from college in 1965, he borrowed a million dollars from Jimmy Hoffa's Teamsters union to open up a string of Shakey's Pizza Parlor restaurants in Missouri. When that venture failed, Jones was given a job at his father's insurance company Modern Security Life of Springfield, Missouri. He received his master's degree in business in 1970. After several other unsuccessful business ventures (including an attempt, again using Teamsters money, to purchase the American Football League's San Diego Chargers in 1967), he began an oil and gas exploration business in Arkansas, Jones Oil and Land Lease, which became successful.[3]


----------



## JQPublic1

Darkwind said:


> This is just a talking point offered up by anti-American progressives to deflect from the fact that they hate what this country stands for, they hate its history, and they hate its traditions of self-sacrifice.



This country stands for something far more sublime than your racist traditions. Its time to evolve and the changing demographics will drive that evolution. In the interim,  I refuse to lose sight of the reason for this kneeling protest. Unarmed Black men are 7 times more likely to be gunned down by cops than unarmed white men. Thats because Blacks are seen as being potentially more dangerous than Whites are. But the White on White homicide rate ought to dispel that notion with a single glance.



Darkwind said:


> These sheep are followers. They are not kneeling in respect, they are kneeling because it is not a 'thing' to get back at Trump. It is lost on the left that they cannot even make a sound and rational decision to switch to a less offensive means of getting their protest out. Now they double down and drive a thumb into the memory and spirit of family's who have made the ultimate sacrifice. For what have they sacrificed? To be spat upon by the likes of these clowns.



 America belongs to us all. Not just RW extremists like YOU. Add from the looks of the popular vote tally during the last election... the majority of Americans aren't RW nutcase like YOU. They rejected Trump and your populist 
 ideology.  If not for the Electoral College, Trump would be a bad memory. That's why Obamacare is still with us...and that's why the Republicans are tip toeing around Trump and his ultimatums.  They don't want to unleash the beast called public opinion upon themselves. T_*hat beast is voracious and will eat them alive.*_


----------



## Rocko

You know what I thought about it and I'm in. Im boycotting this stupid sport. I can be doing more productive things with my time than watching a game anyway.


----------



## Faun

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
Click to expand...

NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent


----------



## JQPublic1

RodISHI said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is pandering to the mobster elitist pushing an agenda.
> 
> Jerry Jones - Wikipedia According to an interview with Jones on HBO, after graduating from college in 1965, he borrowed a million dollars from Jimmy Hoffa's Teamsters union to open up a string of Shakey's Pizza Parlor restaurants in Missouri. When that venture failed, Jones was given a job at his father's insurance company Modern Security Life of Springfield, Missouri. He received his master's degree in business in 1970. After several other unsuccessful business ventures (including an attempt, again using Teamsters money, to purchase the American Football League's San Diego Chargers in 1967), he began an oil and gas exploration business in Arkansas, Jones Oil and Land Lease, which became successful.[3]
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with kneeling  during  the NA or kneeling  before the flag?


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent
Click to expand...


The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.


----------



## Faun

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.
Click to expand...

LOL

Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.
Click to expand...


The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

When it's all said and done what will it accomplish?

Not a goddamn thing


----------



## IsaacNewton

I didn't think Jerry Jones had it in him. Oh how the cons are triggered. The snowflakes are losing their shit. 

Cons are certainly painting themselves into a corner. Boycott Hollywood, boycott the NFL, boycott MSNBC, boycott Starbucks. Cons your best hope is to just sit on your front porch and watch the grass grow. Or will you get triggered by some of the blades of grass leaning left? LOL

This fake outrage is so fun to watch. No talk about Confederate statues anymore, what did you resolve that issue already? Or is it that you just don't really give a shit about any of this and you just like to be mad. Yeaaahhhh.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IsaacNewton said:


> I didn't think Jerry Jones had it in him. Oh how the cons are triggered. The snowflakes are losing their shit.
> 
> Cons are certainly painting themselves into a corner. Boycott Hollywood, boycott the NFL, boycott MSNBC, boycott Starbucks. Cons your best hope is to just sit on your front porch and watch the grass grow. Or will you get triggered by some of the blades of grass leaning left? LOL
> 
> This fake outrage is so fun to watch. No talk about Confederate statues anymore, what did you resolve that issue already? Or is it that you just don't really give a shit about any of this and you just like to be mad. Yeaaahhhh.



Idiot, the NFL is losing fans in droves...get off loon sites that keep you warm and fuzzy


----------



## RodISHI

JQPublic1 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is pandering to the mobster elitist pushing an agenda.
> 
> Jerry Jones - Wikipedia According to an interview with Jones on HBO, after graduating from college in 1965, he borrowed a million dollars from Jimmy Hoffa's Teamsters union to open up a string of Shakey's Pizza Parlor restaurants in Missouri. When that venture failed, Jones was given a job at his father's insurance company Modern Security Life of Springfield, Missouri. He received his master's degree in business in 1970. After several other unsuccessful business ventures (including an attempt, again using Teamsters money, to purchase the American Football League's San Diego Chargers in 1967), he began an oil and gas exploration business in Arkansas, Jones Oil and Land Lease, which became successful.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with kneeling  during  the NA or kneeling  before the flag?
Click to expand...

agenda pushing and dumbass players appear more than willing to go along...


----------



## RodISHI

IsaacNewton said:


> I didn't think Jerry Jones had it in him. Oh how the cons are triggered. The snowflakes are losing their shit.
> 
> Cons are certainly painting themselves into a corner. Boycott Hollywood, boycott the NFL, boycott MSNBC, boycott Starbucks. Cons your best hope is to just sit on your front porch and watch the grass grow. Or will you get triggered by some of the blades of grass leaning left? LOL
> 
> This fake outrage is so fun to watch. No talk about Confederate statues anymore, what did you resolve that issue already? Or is it that you just don't really give a shit about any of this and you just like to be mad. Yeaaahhhh.


No trigger here I never watched football..... Fact I always thought it was pretty idiotic myself. Enjoyed playing the game as a child but I get nothing outta watching someone else play it.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Hossfly said:


> *FYI Folks.*
> *The Cowboys owner and all players briefly knelt before the anthem to show solidarity with the abused victims. Then they stood up and locked arms during the anthem.*
> *Jerry Jones had said earlier that anyone in the organization who knelt during the anthem would be looking for a new job on Tuesday. That is all*


----------



## DigitalDrifter

They knelt BEFORE the Anthem was played.


----------



## Synthaholic

Darkwind said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
Click to expand...

^^^ thinks the American flag is a military symbol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're a fucking moron.


----------



## Darkwind

Synthaholic said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ thinks the American flag is a military symbol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking moron.
Click to expand...

You can't read very well, can you?

I see a post like this and I think...




 

That had to hurt....


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Guys I watched it live. Jones and the 'Boys did NOT kneel during the Anthem.


----------



## RodISHI

JimBowie1958 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FYI Folks.*
> *The Cowboys owner and all players briefly knelt before the anthem to show solidarity with the abused victims. Then they stood up and locked arms during the anthem.*
> *Jerry Jones had said earlier that anyone in the organization who knelt during the anthem would be looking for a new job on Tuesday. That is all*
Click to expand...

Entertainment for the masses. That is all the NFL is. Thanks for bringing it to everyone's attention.


----------



## JimBowie1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> They knelt BEFORE the Anthem was played.


They are too stupid to do even that right, apparently.


----------



## IsaacNewton

SassyIrishLass said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Jerry Jones had it in him. Oh how the cons are triggered. The snowflakes are losing their shit.
> 
> Cons are certainly painting themselves into a corner. Boycott Hollywood, boycott the NFL, boycott MSNBC, boycott Starbucks. Cons your best hope is to just sit on your front porch and watch the grass grow. Or will you get triggered by some of the blades of grass leaning left? LOL
> 
> This fake outrage is so fun to watch. No talk about Confederate statues anymore, what did you resolve that issue already? Or is it that you just don't really give a shit about any of this and you just like to be mad. Yeaaahhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, the NFL is losing fans in droves...get off loon sites that keep you warm and fuzzy
Click to expand...


Aww you triggered snowflake, it's ok. Get your blanky and hug your grammy.


----------



## Faun

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Attendance is the second highest so far this year. Last year was the highest. NFL merchandise sales were up last year as the NFL had a record breaking $8 billion year in revenue, up almost 10% while you idiots were boycotting them. And so far, have not lost a single advertiser over National Anthem kneeling.
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.
Click to expand...

You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.

I said they're not losing revenue.

I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.


----------



## Montrovant

Darkwind said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Golfing Gator has it right.  /thread
> 
> Video: Entire Cowboys team kneels briefly before anthem
> Cowboys kneel before anthem, lock arms during it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that means you're easily duped.
Click to expand...


Duped by what?  Are you saying the Cowboys players, coaches, and owner knelt during the anthem?


----------



## Rocko

Faun said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually wrong...idiot
> 
> 
> 
> NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.
> 
> I said they're not losing revenue.
> 
> I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.
Click to expand...


Umm yeah they are losing revenue, stupid. Fan support and ratings = $$$$, my mentally challenged friend. So now you have me and a homeless putz telling you you should get out more. Maybe you should take heed. Dumbass


----------



## Montrovant

Darkwind said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
Click to expand...


Kneeling during the anthem is an insult to the flag and country.  Now making sure NOT to kneel during the anthem is also an insult?  What, is any sort of protest an insult to the flag and country?


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Golfing Gator has it right.  /thread
> 
> Video: Entire Cowboys team kneels briefly before anthem
> Cowboys kneel before anthem, lock arms during it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate Jerry jones
Click to expand...


You can hate anything Cowboys-related and I won't have an issue with it.


----------



## JimBowie1958

IsaacNewton said:


> Aww you triggered snowflake, it's ok. Get your blanky and hug your grammy.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

IsaacNewton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Jerry Jones had it in him. Oh how the cons are triggered. The snowflakes are losing their shit.
> 
> Cons are certainly painting themselves into a corner. Boycott Hollywood, boycott the NFL, boycott MSNBC, boycott Starbucks. Cons your best hope is to just sit on your front porch and watch the grass grow. Or will you get triggered by some of the blades of grass leaning left? LOL
> 
> This fake outrage is so fun to watch. No talk about Confederate statues anymore, what did you resolve that issue already? Or is it that you just don't really give a shit about any of this and you just like to be mad. Yeaaahhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot, the NFL is losing fans in droves...get off loon sites that keep you warm and fuzzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww you triggered snowflake, it's ok. Get your blanky and hug your grammy.
Click to expand...


Save it Newt. I'm not triggered, I could not care less if some boys kneel and look ridiculous,  I simply won't watch them.....oh look a Confederate statue...HIDE PUSSY HIDE!!!!!!


----------



## busybee01

basquebromance said:


> "I don't think its too much to ask the players in the National Football League to stand for our National Anthem," - Pence



I don't think its too much to ask Trump to shut his big fat mouth. Pence go fuck yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.



Oh look, another Communist with an IQ of banana...

How is saluting the flag and the anthem "anti-American," retard?


----------



## busybee01

JimBowie1958 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of claiming that defenders of the American flag are anti-American is lost on these leftards, but it is still worth the laugh, roflmao
Click to expand...


Using the flag for cheap political purposes is lost on Trump garbage. Jerry Jones donated to Donald Trump so that speaks volumes as well as Robert Kraft.


----------



## JimBowie1958

busybee01 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't think its too much to ask the players in the National Football League to stand for our National Anthem," - Pence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its too much to ask Trump to shut his big fat mouth. Pence go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


----------



## JimBowie1958

busybee01 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of claiming that defenders of the American flag are anti-American is lost on these leftards, but it is still worth the laugh, roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the flag for cheap political purposes is lost on Trump garbage. Jerry Jones donated to Donald Trump so that speaks volumes as well as Robert Kraft.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of claiming that defenders of the American flag are anti-American is lost on these leftards, but it is still worth the laugh, roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the flag for cheap political purposes is lost on Trump garbage. Jerry Jones donated to Donald Trump so that speaks volumes as well as Robert Kraft.
Click to expand...


You Communists are doing wonders at growing the NFL brand.

Say, maybe a line of NFL toilet paper?


----------



## busybee01

Darkwind said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
Click to expand...


Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage. 

This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes

He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.


----------



## JimBowie1958

busybee01 said:


> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child.


So, you really are this stupid.


----------



## busybee01

JimBowie1958 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of claiming that defenders of the American flag are anti-American is lost on these leftards, but it is still worth the laugh, roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using the flag for cheap political purposes is lost on Trump garbage. Jerry Jones donated to Donald Trump so that speaks volumes as well as Robert Kraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Anyone who disagrees with Trump is a liberal? It's a shame you have no idea of what this country is about. It is not false patriotism of the kind espoused by Trump and sycophants like you.


----------



## busybee01

JimBowie1958 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid.
Click to expand...


You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.


----------



## JimBowie1958

busybee01 said:


> Anyone who disagrees with Trump is a liberal?


Lol, how the hell do you get that from this?


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage.
> 
> This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
> WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes
> 
> He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.
Click to expand...



You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.


----------



## JimBowie1958




----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
Click to expand...



DERP..

Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...


----------



## busybee01

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another Communist with an IQ of banana...
> 
> How is saluting the flag and the anthem "anti-American," retard?
Click to expand...


You are the pro-Russia communists. You see the flag and the anthem as a political tool. That is why Trump even mentioned it. That is false patriotism and is anti-America.


----------



## busybee01

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
Click to expand...


What does a grape like you know about a IQ.


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
Click to expand...



There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have... 

You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...

Oh wait, in fact you actually do....


----------



## Faun

Rocko said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL Teams Split Record $7.8 Billion in 2016, Up 10 Percent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.
> 
> I said they're not losing revenue.
> 
> I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm yeah they are losing revenue, stupid. Fan support and ratings = $$$$, my mentally challenged friend. So now you have me and a homeless putz telling you you should get out more. Maybe you should take heed. Dumbass
Click to expand...

LOL

Like I said ... you're a moron.

Boycotting games on TV doesn't hurt the NFL if they don't lose advertisers; and to date, the NFL hasn't lost any.

They don't lose revenue from ticket sales unless ticket sales are down and attendance isn't hurting due to idiots like you boycotting games. It's up almost 1000 seats per game on average over the average between 2006-2015 and would be even higher this year if not for hurricanes in Texas and Florida.

2017 69,057
2016 69,333
2015 68,278
2014 68,601
2013 68,397
2012 67,632
2011 67,419
2010 66,957
2009 67,506
2008 68,245
2007 69,565
2006 69,577

2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN


----------



## busybee01

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage.
> 
> This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
> WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes
> 
> He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.
Click to expand...


It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another Communist with an IQ of banana...
> 
> How is saluting the flag and the anthem "anti-American," retard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the pro-Russia communists. You see the flag and the anthem as a political tool. That is why Trump even mentioned it. That is false patriotism and is anti-America.
Click to expand...


Yes, the flag is a political tool. Just as you bow in reverence to the North Korean and Cuban flags because the represent the ideals your masters promote, we normals have reverence for the American flag because the political system it and the Constitution it represents are the ideals we support.

You seek the day when your masters inflict revenge on the enslaved masses who cower before the whip of the socialist state you dream of. We seek to continue liberty.

See you on the field of battle, Stalinist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage.
> 
> This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
> WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes
> 
> He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.
Click to expand...



DERP

You Communists have started a civil war. Like a dog chasing a car, you have no idea what to do now that you've caught it. You're too fucking stupid to grasp that you're cannon fodder, your masters don't give a fuck about you.


----------



## busybee01

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
Click to expand...


Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.

Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bump in revenue has to do with teams getting sold for billions of dollars, not because viewership is up. And those huge televisions deals won't be renewed after the ratings drop.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.
> 
> I said they're not losing revenue.
> 
> I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm yeah they are losing revenue, stupid. Fan support and ratings = $$$$, my mentally challenged friend. So now you have me and a homeless putz telling you you should get out more. Maybe you should take heed. Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like I said ... you're a moron.
> 
> Boycotting games on TV doesn't hurt the NFL if they don't lose advertisers; and to date, the NFL hasn't lost any.
> 
> They don't lose revenue from ticket sales unless ticket sales are down and attendance isn't hurting due to idiots like you boycotting games. It's up almost 1000 seats per game on average over the average between 2006-2015 and would be even higher this year if not for hurricanes in Texas and Florida.
> 
> 2017 69,057
> 2016 69,333
> 2015 68,278
> 2014 68,601
> 2013 68,397
> 2012 67,632
> 2011 67,419
> 2010 66,957
> 2009 67,506
> 2008 68,245
> 2007 69,565
> 2006 69,577
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
Click to expand...



Let's see if anheuser busch, lays, Taco Bell, and Geikco start to feel the pinch.

None of them will get a dime of my money.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Theowl32 said:


> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.


Oh no, the snowflakes are boycotting....


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you really are this stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
Click to expand...


DERP

You really are as dumb as a dog turd.

Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.

Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage.
> 
> This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
> WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes
> 
> He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You Communists have started a civil war. Like a dog chasing a car, you have no idea what to do now that you've caught it. You're too fucking stupid to grasp that you're cannon fodder, your masters don't give a fuck about you.
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOL

You brain-dead conservatives are too pussified to fight a civil war.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
Click to expand...

Wow, you freak....get medicated


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and summarily discarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.
> 
> I said they're not losing revenue.
> 
> I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm yeah they are losing revenue, stupid. Fan support and ratings = $$$$, my mentally challenged friend. So now you have me and a homeless putz telling you you should get out more. Maybe you should take heed. Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like I said ... you're a moron.
> 
> Boycotting games on TV doesn't hurt the NFL if they don't lose advertisers; and to date, the NFL hasn't lost any.
> 
> They don't lose revenue from ticket sales unless ticket sales are down and attendance isn't hurting due to idiots like you boycotting games. It's up almost 1000 seats per game on average over the average between 2006-2015 and would be even higher this year if not for hurricanes in Texas and Florida.
> 
> 2017 69,057
> 2016 69,333
> 2015 68,278
> 2014 68,601
> 2013 68,397
> 2012 67,632
> 2011 67,419
> 2010 66,957
> 2009 67,506
> 2008 68,245
> 2007 69,565
> 2006 69,577
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if anheuser busch, lays, Taco Bell, and Geikco start to feel the pinch.
> 
> None of them will get a dime of my money.
Click to expand...

Aww, poor, butthurt snowflake. They're not dropping the NFL. I don't care who you boycott.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Oddly enough these fools believe this act of disrespect is a show of unity.  Unity with who?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage.
> 
> This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
> WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes
> 
> He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You Communists have started a civil war. Like a dog chasing a car, you have no idea what to do now that you've caught it. You're too fucking stupid to grasp that you're cannon fodder, your masters don't give a fuck about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead conservatives are too pussified to fight a civil war.
Click to expand...



The Nazi morons are no different than you Fawn, traitorous fucks.


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a 5 year old child. As usual he inflames the situation. The protest was not against the Anthem, it was against Trump. Trump is a disgraceful piece of garbage.
> 
> This is how 1 veteran who has bled for this country is taking it.
> WWII veteran, 97, kneels in support of protesting athletes
> 
> He understands what this country is all about unlike Trump supporters. False patriotism is not the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You Communists have started a civil war. Like a dog chasing a car, you have no idea what to do now that you've caught it. You're too fucking stupid to grasp that you're cannon fodder, your masters don't give a fuck about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead conservatives are too pussified to fight a civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi morons are no different than you Fawn, traitorous fucks.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Brain-dead freak... they're on your side of the aisle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oddly enough these fools believe this act of disrespect is a show of unity.  Unity with who?


Gee, how could we ever possibly know?  I mean, we should probably go check all the white supremacist websites to know the answer, right?  Ask the players?  Pffft... that's just weird.  Head on over to stormfront to get the REAL skinny, just like a smart person does.


Btw, it's "whom".


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
Click to expand...



DERP,

are you a triggered Stalinist?

{ Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}


Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals


----------



## francoHFW

Trump is doing a great job of bringing the country together. WTF is wrong with him anyway LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> The delusional one is you. The NFL is clearly losing fans. Get out of your mom's basement and talk to actual people once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.
> 
> I said they're not losing revenue.
> 
> I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm yeah they are losing revenue, stupid. Fan support and ratings = $$$$, my mentally challenged friend. So now you have me and a homeless putz telling you you should get out more. Maybe you should take heed. Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like I said ... you're a moron.
> 
> Boycotting games on TV doesn't hurt the NFL if they don't lose advertisers; and to date, the NFL hasn't lost any.
> 
> They don't lose revenue from ticket sales unless ticket sales are down and attendance isn't hurting due to idiots like you boycotting games. It's up almost 1000 seats per game on average over the average between 2006-2015 and would be even higher this year if not for hurricanes in Texas and Florida.
> 
> 2017 69,057
> 2016 69,333
> 2015 68,278
> 2014 68,601
> 2013 68,397
> 2012 67,632
> 2011 67,419
> 2010 66,957
> 2009 67,506
> 2008 68,245
> 2007 69,565
> 2006 69,577
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if anheuser busch, lays, Taco Bell, and Geikco start to feel the pinch.
> 
> None of them will get a dime of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor, butthurt snowflake. They're not dropping the NFL. I don't care who you boycott.
Click to expand...


Hillary has it in the bag?

Well, in that case....



You Communists and your predictions....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tipsycatlover said:


> Oddly enough these fools believe this act of disrespect is a show of unity.  Unity with who?




Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists can divide, you've shown that. You will not conquer though. This civil war you've started is won you cannot win. You may be thinking Kim Jong Un will fight for you, since you hold the same views, but he is a gnat, just as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You Communists have started a civil war. Like a dog chasing a car, you have no idea what to do now that you've caught it. You're too fucking stupid to grasp that you're cannon fodder, your masters don't give a fuck about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead conservatives are too pussified to fight a civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi morons are no different than you Fawn, traitorous fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Brain-dead freak... they're on your side of the aisle.
Click to expand...



No fuckwit, they are Socialist retards, just like you. They seek to end the Bill of Rights, just like you. They seek totalitarian government, just like you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP,
> 
> are you a triggered Stalinist?
> 
> { Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}
> 
> Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals
Click to expand...


_I'm _triggered?  How does that make any sense?  You have done nothing but be a huge crybaby for the last week. Somebody call the waaaaahmbulance, 'cause somebody disrespected your Confederate Flag.  Or was it the American Flag this time?  gee, we'll try to keep up, you sensitive little sissy.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP,
> 
> are you a triggered Stalinist?
> 
> { Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}
> 
> Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I'm _triggered?  How does that make any sense?  You have done nothing but be a huge crybaby for the last week. Somebody call the waaaaahmbulance, 'cause somebody disrespected your Confederate Flag.  Or was it the American Flag this time?  gee, we'll try to keep up, you sensitive little sissy.
Click to expand...



Are you and your fellow Stalinists planning to pull down the statues of Abraham Lincoln "cuz he dund hadz slaves?"

Dude, if I didn't know better I'd think you are a sock engaging in delicious mockery of the Khmer Rouge democrats. No one can be as dumb as you portray yourself to be and actually have functioning autonomous functions...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP,
> 
> are you a triggered Stalinist?
> 
> { Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}
> 
> Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I'm _triggered?  How does that make any sense?  You have done nothing but be a huge crybaby for the last week. Somebody call the waaaaahmbulance, 'cause somebody disrespected your Confederate Flag.  Or was it the American Flag this time?  gee, we'll try to keep up, you sensitive little sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and your fellow Stalinists planning to pull down the statues of Abraham Lincoln "cuz he dund hadz slaves?"
> 
> Dude, if I didn't know better I'd think you are a sock engaging in delicious mockery of the Khmer Rouge democrats. No one can be as dumb as you portray yourself to be and actually have functioning autonomous functions...
Click to expand...

No, I am just ridiculing a little crybaby, who only pauses from his crybabying to call everyone else "snowflakes".  you are embarrassing yourself. I don't have any Confederate statues near me... because we won, remember?  We beat the traitors, whose flag you fly. Oh no, I hope I haven't triggered another tantrum...


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a moron. I never said they're not losing fans.
> 
> I said they're not losing revenue.
> 
> I do get a kick, however, being told to get out of my mom's basement by a homeless putz living in a cardboard box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm yeah they are losing revenue, stupid. Fan support and ratings = $$$$, my mentally challenged friend. So now you have me and a homeless putz telling you you should get out more. Maybe you should take heed. Dumbass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Like I said ... you're a moron.
> 
> Boycotting games on TV doesn't hurt the NFL if they don't lose advertisers; and to date, the NFL hasn't lost any.
> 
> They don't lose revenue from ticket sales unless ticket sales are down and attendance isn't hurting due to idiots like you boycotting games. It's up almost 1000 seats per game on average over the average between 2006-2015 and would be even higher this year if not for hurricanes in Texas and Florida.
> 
> 2017 69,057
> 2016 69,333
> 2015 68,278
> 2014 68,601
> 2013 68,397
> 2012 67,632
> 2011 67,419
> 2010 66,957
> 2009 67,506
> 2008 68,245
> 2007 69,565
> 2006 69,577
> 
> 2017 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if anheuser busch, lays, Taco Bell, and Geikco start to feel the pinch.
> 
> None of them will get a dime of my money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, poor, butthurt snowflake. They're not dropping the NFL. I don't care who you boycott.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary has it in the bag?
> 
> Well, in that case....
> 
> 
> 
> You Communists and your predictions....
Click to expand...

You poor thing. You still think of Hillary?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP,
> 
> are you a triggered Stalinist?
> 
> { Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}
> 
> Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I'm _triggered?  How does that make any sense?  You have done nothing but be a huge crybaby for the last week. Somebody call the waaaaahmbulance, 'cause somebody disrespected your Confederate Flag.  Or was it the American Flag this time?  gee, we'll try to keep up, you sensitive little sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and your fellow Stalinists planning to pull down the statues of Abraham Lincoln "cuz he dund hadz slaves?"
> 
> Dude, if I didn't know better I'd think you are a sock engaging in delicious mockery of the Khmer Rouge democrats. No one can be as dumb as you portray yourself to be and actually have functioning autonomous functions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am just ridiculing a little crybaby, who only pauses from his crybabying to call everyone else "snowflakes".  you are embarrassing yourself. I don't have any Confederate statues near me... because we won, remember?  We beat the traitors, whose flag you fly. Oh no, I hope I haven't triggered another tantrum...
Click to expand...



So, what you're saying is Lincoln was a Confederate?

Yep, you're a democrat alright...


----------



## Faun

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Trump who wants to divide America. That is why around 60% of voters say Trump is a divider. You and Trump are Putin's best friend. It was Kelly who had his head in his hand while Trump was engaging in name calling like 2 5 year old children. You are nothing but garbage who wants to divide this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You Communists have started a civil war. Like a dog chasing a car, you have no idea what to do now that you've caught it. You're too fucking stupid to grasp that you're cannon fodder, your masters don't give a fuck about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> You brain-dead conservatives are too pussified to fight a civil war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazi morons are no different than you Fawn, traitorous fucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> Brain-dead freak... they're on your side of the aisle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No fuckwit, they are Socialist retards, just like you. They seek to end the Bill of Rights, just like you. They seek totalitarian government, just like you.
Click to expand...

LOLOL

Brain-dead freak...

Socialists don't champion the confederate flag.

I don't care how crazy you are -- they're on your side of the aisle. And mindless denials don't change that for ya.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP,
> 
> are you a triggered Stalinist?
> 
> { Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}
> 
> Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _I'm _triggered?  How does that make any sense?  You have done nothing but be a huge crybaby for the last week. Somebody call the waaaaahmbulance, 'cause somebody disrespected your Confederate Flag.  Or was it the American Flag this time?  gee, we'll try to keep up, you sensitive little sissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you and your fellow Stalinists planning to pull down the statues of Abraham Lincoln "cuz he dund hadz slaves?"
> 
> Dude, if I didn't know better I'd think you are a sock engaging in delicious mockery of the Khmer Rouge democrats. No one can be as dumb as you portray yourself to be and actually have functioning autonomous functions...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am just ridiculing a little crybaby, who only pauses from his crybabying to call everyone else "snowflakes".  you are embarrassing yourself. I don't have any Confederate statues near me... because we won, remember?  We beat the traitors, whose flag you fly. Oh no, I hope I haven't triggered another tantrum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, what you're saying is Lincoln was a Confederate?
> 
> Yep, you're a democrat alright...
Click to expand...

Oh, Lincoln was a racist, no doubt, but he still caused you and the other 10 million cousin-brothers to secede when he was elected.  and for that, he deserves $5.  The traitor generals?  Melt them down into ball bearings.


----------



## Snouter

Interesting that Afro American football players don't have an issue with their boss being called an "owner."  

One of the things that is driving the Afro Americans crazy is the best player is a White dude who was on the cover of GQ magazine.  The QB position requires the most talent and most intelligence.


----------



## fncceo

JQPublic1 said:


> Christians frequently show the greatest respect by getting on their knees to pray



They do, but they don't represent all religious people's in our country.


----------



## Fang

JQPublic1 said:


> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.



How naive are you? No one gives a shit about the black community and whatever their grievance is. Nothing is resonating across the country except anti-American protests at football games. No one is talking about whatever the protest was supposed to be about. Jerry Jones is just protecting his business investment. When he's done kneeling he'll send the players out full well knowing they are seriously at risk for CTE. The owners may even add two games to the schedule. The NFL is all about the $$$. Trump played them like a card and had their dumb asses kneeling on the field. Meanwhile, blacks will continue to be killed in record numbers in cities all across America. The NFL and the black community have won nothing here.

Edit - Oh, and the Cowboys stood for the anthem. Which is what Trump and Jerry Jones wanted them to do.


----------



## theHawk

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.



They took a knee before the anthem.  They STOOD for the anthem.  The media will only focus on the kneel and try to make it look like they did this during the anthem.  Don't fall for their bullshit.


----------



## theHawk

francoHFW said:


> Trump is doing a great job of bringing the country together. WTF is wrong with him anyway LOL



He is bringing the country together.  The Cowboys all just stood in unity by STANDING for the national anthem.  President Trump WINS again!


----------



## RodISHI

theHawk said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took a knee before the anthem.  They STOOD for the anthem.  The media will only focus on the kneel and try to make it look like they did this during the anthem.  Don't fall for their bullshit.
Click to expand...

If that is the case who or what were they kneeling to?


----------



## Fang

RodISHI said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took a knee before the anthem.  They STOOD for the anthem.  The media will only focus on the kneel and try to make it look like they did this during the anthem.  Don't fall for their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the case who or what were they kneeling to?
Click to expand...


No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.


----------



## RodISHI

The Babylonians in ancient Egypt god of 'endlessness' in 'a quest for longevity' kneel down in a very similar fashion that is why I ask.


----------



## Spare_change

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.


That's totally false ..... as they announced, the team knelt together in a sign of unity ... not in protest. Then, they rose and stood for the National Anthem.

Please try to get it right.


----------



## Issa

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.



Good job cowboys ....snowflakes and Trump are a whiney minority, they can watch NASCAR.


----------



## JQPublic1

RodISHI said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is pandering to the mobster elitist pushing an agenda.
> 
> Jerry Jones - Wikipedia According to an interview with Jones on HBO, after graduating from college in 1965, he borrowed a million dollars from Jimmy Hoffa's Teamsters union to open up a string of Shakey's Pizza Parlor restaurants in Missouri. When that venture failed, Jones was given a job at his father's insurance company Modern Security Life of Springfield, Missouri. He received his master's degree in business in 1970. After several other unsuccessful business ventures (including an attempt, again using Teamsters money, to purchase the American Football League's San Diego Chargers in 1967), he began an oil and gas exploration business in Arkansas, Jones Oil and Land Lease, which became successful.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with kneeling  during  the NA or kneeling  before the flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agenda pushing and dumbass players appear more than willing to go along...
Click to expand...

You're sick!


----------



## impuretrash

Fang said:


> No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.



White people are bad.


----------



## RodISHI

JQPublic1 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, he is pandering to the mobster elitist pushing an agenda.
> 
> Jerry Jones - Wikipedia According to an interview with Jones on HBO, after graduating from college in 1965, he borrowed a million dollars from Jimmy Hoffa's Teamsters union to open up a string of Shakey's Pizza Parlor restaurants in Missouri. When that venture failed, Jones was given a job at his father's insurance company Modern Security Life of Springfield, Missouri. He received his master's degree in business in 1970. After several other unsuccessful business ventures (including an attempt, again using Teamsters money, to purchase the American Football League's San Diego Chargers in 1967), he began an oil and gas exploration business in Arkansas, Jones Oil and Land Lease, which became successful.[3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with kneeling  during  the NA or kneeling  before the flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agenda pushing and dumbass players appear more than willing to go along...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're sick!
Click to expand...

Contraire, I am a realist who realizes that greedy fools use other fools to push their own agendas and I check the facts.


----------



## RodISHI

impuretrash said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are bad.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of dumb-asses pushing that declaration for a desired effect and outcome.


----------



## impuretrash

RodISHI said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of dumb-asses pushing that declaration for a desired effect and outcome.
Click to expand...


There's almost nothing in the headlines that doesn't have something to do with the anti-white agenda.


----------



## keepitreal

JQPublic1 said:


> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.


Oye vay...for the love of God, are you that dense?
If they were following his lead, they would have already been kneeling!

priorities are so screwed up and ass backwards.

Yes, there are rogue, racist, trigger happy, bad cops.
Yes, black lives have been needlessly lost as a result

But, the miniscule percentage, if represented by toilet paper
of black men, unnecessarily killed by a white cop,
couldn't wipe my ass if I took a good shit!

Police shootings 2017 data

Police Violence against Black Men is Rare

As of today, there have been 519 homicides 
so far, this year, here in Chicago, 78% were black

A person is shot every 2 hrs and 18 mins,
a person is murdered every 12 hrs and 24 mins

Hey Jackass! 2017 stats/Chicago
(my neighborhood made the list for deadliest hoods)

The black community has bigger fish to fry

If black lives really mattered, to BLM,
they would be addressing the real issues facing their community,
and become pro active in quelling the black on black killings
and violence and gangs and kids having babies, and welfare cycle,
fatherless children, drug dealing, on and on and on, I could go

Jerry Brown and the Cowboys, the NFL, NBA, MLB, BLM
all lead by Colin Kaepernick, should stand together 
to fight the real battle, instead of a non existent war!


----------



## JimBowie1958

keepitreal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Oye vay...for the love of God, are you that dense?
Click to expand...

JQP is denser than three day old dog shit.


----------



## RodISHI

impuretrash said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of dumb-asses pushing that declaration for a desired effect and outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's almost nothing in the headlines that doesn't have something to do with the anti-white agenda.
Click to expand...

Well the ones that actual do and have discriminated against other people causing damage are most generally democrats from my personal experience and they cover for one another instead of dealing with it properly. That has created problems where they got an edge to say 'look anyone that won't play this chit game with us is a racist', even when the people they say that about aren't even white.


----------



## JQPublic1

Fang said:


> How naive are you? No one gives a shit about the black community and whatever their grievance is.


Oh how wrong you are. Whatever exploitive value the black community has for either rich white democrats or rich White republicans is big business.   That 1.5 trillion dollars black spend every year in White businesses gets a lot of attention. You may be too poor to realize that but wealthy Whites know the deal. 




Fang said:


> Nothing is resonating across the country except anti-American protests at football games.



Protesting the disproportionate murder of unarmed blacks by officers of the law is unAmerican? Don't be stupid. Peaceful protesting is as American as apple pie.
If you stand against the right of people to assemble and petition the government for resolution of their grievances you are standing against the Constitution.



Fang said:


> Trump played them like a card and had their dumb asses kneeling on the field


 Trump is a megalomaniacal fool who Is the laughing stock of Europe
and the rest of the industrialized world.



Fang said:


> Meanwhile, blacks will continue to be killed in record numbers in cities all across America.


 But whites will continue to
Kill each other or die of opiod overdoses all across this nation and no one cares.



Fang said:


> The NFL and the black community have won nothing here.



They've got you talking... That's something right there.



Fang said:


> Edit - Oh, and the Cowboys stood for the anthem. Which is what Trump and Jerry Jones wanted them to do.


I wasn't watching and will not watch pro football again until Kaepernick is picked up. So i will have to take your word for it. If that was the way it went down...I'm disappointed. The black players should not have kneeled under those circumstances. Solidarity is the key and Blacks don't love each other enough to stick together like RW white males do.so sad.
;


----------



## impuretrash

JQPublic1 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you? No one gives a shit about the black community and whatever their grievance is.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how wrong you are. Whatever exploitive value the black community has for either rich white democrats or rich White republicans is big business.   That 1.5 trillion dollars black spend every year in White businesses gets a lot of attention. You may be too poor to realize that but wealthy Whites know the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is resonating across the country except anti-American protests at football games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protesting the disproportionate murder of unarmed blacks by officers of the law is unAmerican? Don't be stupid. Peaceful protesting is as American as apple pie.
> If you stand against the right of people to assemble and petition the government for resolution of their grievances you are standing against the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played them like a card and had their dumb asses kneeling on the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a megalomaniacal fool who Is the laughing stock of Europe
> and the rest of the industrialized world.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, blacks will continue to be killed in record numbers in cities all across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites will continue to
> Kill each other or die of opiod overdoses all across this nation and no one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL and the black community have won nothing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got you talking... That's something right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Oh, and the Cowboys stood for the anthem. Which is what Trump and Jerry Jones wanted them to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't watching and will not watch pro football again until Kaepernick is picked up. So i will have to take your word for it. If that was the way it went down...I'm disappointed. The black players should not have kneeled under those circumstances. Solidarity is the key and Blacks don't love each other enough to stick together like RW white males do.so sad.
> ;
Click to expand...



how do people like you even exist? Are you fucking joking?


----------



## JQPublic1

JimBowie1958 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Oye vay...for the love of God, are you that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JQP is denser than three day old dog shit.
Click to expand...

No..not dense..I stopped watching foot ball after Kaepernick was blacklisted. My opnion on the Jerry Jones kneeling affair was based on what i read from other posters .. I now see that was a mistake...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

The Dumb Democrat Bigots hate our country


----------



## JQPublic1

keepitreal said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> Oye vay...for the love of God, are you that dense?
> If they were following his lead, they would have already been kneeling!
> 
> priorities are so screwed up and ass backwards.
> 
> Yes, there are rogue, racist, trigger happy, bad cops.
> Yes, black lives have been needlessly lost as a result
> 
> But, the miniscule percentage, if represented by toilet paper
> of black men, unnecessarily killed by a white cop,
> couldn't wipe my ass if I took a good shit!
> 
> Police shootings 2017 data
> 
> Police Violence against Black Men is Rare
> 
> As of today, there have been 519 homicides
> so far, this year, here in Chicago, 78% were black
> 
> A person is shot every 2 hrs and 18 mins,
> a person is murdered every 12 hrs and 24 mins
> 
> Hey Jackass! 2017 stats/Chicago
> (my neighborhood made the list for deadliest hoods)
> 
> The black community has bigger fish to fry
> 
> If black lives really mattered, to BLM,
> they would be addressing the real issues facing their community,
> and become pro active in quelling the black on black killings
> and violence and gangs and kids having babies, and welfare cycle,
> fatherless children, drug dealing, on and on and on, I could go
> 
> Jerry Brown and the Cowboys, the NFL, NBA, MLB, BLM
> all lead by Colin Kaepernick, should stand together
> to fight the real battle, instead of a non existent war!
Click to expand...


Race based statistics matter when white people want to use them to vilify the black community; but,when race based stats show unarmed blacks are killed by cops 7 times as often as unarmed whites are...you aren't interested. You dismiss that startling statistic as a necessary evil due to your erroneous perception that blacks are more violent and deserve that high kill rate. 
The black community has bigger fish to fry? 
Just because the media doesnt seem to be interested in publishing stories about blacks working to address the violence in their communities doesn't mean its nit taking place.
"Doesn't sound like they've been ignoring or excusing this sort of violence. Plenty of black leaders and organizations in Chicago and elsewhere spend a lot of time and energy trying to prevent crime in their communities. There are rallies, conferences, prayer vigils and gun turn-in days. Last year, thousands of volunteers manned "Safe Passage" routes to get children to school unharmed."
Do black leaders ignore black-on-black crime?


----------



## JQPublic1

impuretrash said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> How naive are you? No one gives a shit about the black community and whatever their grievance is.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how wrong you are. Whatever exploitive value the black community has for either rich white democrats or rich White republicans is big business.   That 1.5 trillion dollars black spend every year in White businesses gets a lot of attention. You may be too poor to realize that but wealthy Whites know the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is resonating across the country except anti-American protests at football games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Protesting the disproportionate murder of unarmed blacks by officers of the law is unAmerican? Don't be stupid. Peaceful protesting is as American as apple pie.
> If you stand against the right of people to assemble and petition the government for resolution of their grievances you are standing against the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played them like a card and had their dumb asses kneeling on the field
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is a megalomaniacal fool who Is the laughing stock of Europe
> and the rest of the industrialized world.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, blacks will continue to be killed in record numbers in cities all across America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But whites will continue to
> Kill each other or die of opiod overdoses all across this nation and no one cares.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL and the black community have won nothing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've got you talking... That's something right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Oh, and the Cowboys stood for the anthem. Which is what Trump and Jerry Jones wanted them to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't watching and will not watch pro football again until Kaepernick is picked up. So i will have to take your word for it. If that was the way it went down...I'm disappointed. The black players should not have kneeled under those circumstances. Solidarity is the key and Blacks don't love each other enough to stick together like RW white males do.so sad.
> ;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how do people like you even exist? Are you fucking joking?
Click to expand...

Hell no.I am not joking... The joke is your thinking most Americans are like Trump and you. I embrace a diversity of opinion and would be utterly turned off by the  ant colony mentality of the average RW white male.


----------



## JQPublic1

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Dumb Democrat Bigots hate our country


No...they might hate people like you...but that doesn't translate into hate for America on the whole.


----------



## JQPublic1

impuretrash said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are bad.
Click to expand...

Well...a lot of 'em are...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Progressives will run down the NFL far faster than they destroyed Venezuela


----------



## JQPublic1

fncceo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians frequently show the greatest respect by getting on their knees to pray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do, but they don't represent all religious people's in our country.
Click to expand...

But conservatives and their wage slave surrogates want to project Christianity as the cornerstone of their mores and false ideologies. It is those sunshine patriots, many who rejected military service, who now 
enbrace the flag and anthem they refused to fight for.


----------



## JQPublic1

Fang said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took a knee before the anthem.  They STOOD for the anthem.  The media will only focus on the kneel and try to make it look like they did this during the anthem.  Don't fall for their bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that is the case who or what were they kneeling to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one knows. The original point of the protest has been lost.
Click to expand...

It has been lost on people like you...but not on those who keep their eyes on the prize.


----------



## keepitreal

JQPublic1 said:


> Protesting the disproportionate murder of unarmed blacks by officers of the law is unAmerican? Don't be stupid.


More whites have been killed by cops then blacks,
more unarmed blacks have been killed by cops, then whites....

and why is that.....

Black and Unarmed: Behind the Numbers

I've already posted the link to the data
from the Washington Post project.

Everything isn't black and white


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

The only way to destroy America is from within. Division creates weakness. We can't afford to be weak as a nation. Unity is strength.


----------



## basquebromance

Congratulations, Cowboys and Cardinals. You just drove the last nail through the NFL’s coffin.


----------



## bodecea

Theowl32 said:


> So what?
> 
> Do you hear that?
> 
> That is the NFL flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Not watching it. Cancelled espn last week. Cancelling nfl channel tomorrow.
> 
> All of it. Gone.
> 
> Love it. Fuckem all.


Certainly your right.  As for me....as long as my team is winning, I watch.


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kneeling does not disrespect the NA...in fact kneeling is  higher homage than standing for the NA. Knights did it all the time  in the presence of higher royalty. People kneel to pray...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is just a talking point offered up by anti-American progressives to deflect from the fact that they hate what this country stands for, they hate its history, and they hate its traditions of self-sacrifice.
> 
> These sheep are followers.  They are not kneeling in respect, they are kneeling because it is not a 'thing' to get back at Trump.  It is lost on the left that they cannot even make a sound and rational decision to switch to a less offensive means of getting their protest out.  Now they double down and drive a thumb into the memory and spirit of family's who have made the ultimate sacrifice.   For what have they sacrificed?  To be spat upon by the likes of these clowns.
Click to expand...

You know...trump is not America.   You seem to think that they are the same.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

JQPublic1 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumb Democrat Bigots hate our country
> 
> 
> 
> No...they might hate people like you...but that doesn't translate into hate for America on the whole.
Click to expand...


Yea, most left wing bigot Democrat live in deep denial about their hate.
Burning flags, murdering policemen, calling soldiers murderers.....
Just look at the Democratic Party's Coalition of Hate: Nation of Islam, Klan, La Raza, BLM, Antifa, LULAC, CAIR, Atztlan Nationalist, Muslim Brotherhood.....


----------



## jon_berzerk

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumb Democrat Bigots hate our country
> 
> 
> 
> No...they might hate people like you...but that doesn't translate into hate for America on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, most left wing bigot Democrat live in deep denial about their hate.
> Burning flags, murdering policemen, calling soldiers murderers.....
> Just look at the Democratic Party's Coalition of Hate: Nation of Islam, Klan, La Raza, BLM, Antifa, LULAC, CAIR, Atztlan Nationalist, Muslim Brotherhood.....
Click to expand...



to name a few

the new face of the democrat party is based in hate


----------



## JimBowie1958

jon_berzerk said:


> the new face of the democrat party is based in hate



The Democrats have ALWAYS been about racial hate and division


----------



## basquebromance

NFL losing $200 million compared to last year.  Couldn't they just have rented a "We Hate America" blimp to fly over games for that?


----------



## OldLady

JQPublic1 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kneeling does not disrespect the NA...in fact kneeling is  higher homage than standing for the NA. Knights did it all the time  in the presence of higher royalty. People kneel to pray...
Click to expand...

I have always thought, visually, that it brings to mind exactly that--a humble subject kneeling before his King.  I don't find it a disrespectful gesture, perhaps partly because of that.  Of all the things a protester could do to show unhappiness, this is probably the most innocuous one could choose.


----------



## Fang

basquebromance said:


> Congratulations, Cowboys and Cardinals. You just drove the last nail through the NFL’s coffin.



They all stood for the anthem.


----------



## bodecea

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dumb Democrat Bigots hate our country
> 
> 
> 
> No...they might hate people like you...but that doesn't translate into hate for America on the whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, most left wing bigot Democrat live in deep denial about their hate.
> Burning flags, murdering policemen, calling soldiers murderers.....
> Just look at the Democratic Party's Coalition of Hate: Nation of Islam, Klan, La Raza, BLM, Antifa, LULAC, CAIR, Atztlan Nationalist, Muslim Brotherhood.....
Click to expand...

So, if your problem is violent protest....why are you whining so much about non-violent protest?


----------



## basquebromance

Remember, Kaepernick started this anti-USA trend. All these NFL players support a scumbag who wears Castro shirts & anti-cop socks


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Remember, Kaepernick started this anti-USA trend. All these NFL players support a scumbag who wears Castro shirts & anti-cop socks


It's anti-USA to protest the overt killing of unarmed black people?

How about we all put our money where our mouth is to fix this problem....donate to your local police department to help them pay for body-cams and dash cams.


----------



## busybee01

Uncensored2008 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one since you are a Trump supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERP..
> 
> Look, another Communist with an IQ of grape...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
Click to expand...


The one ting we have seen since Trump was elected was a behind the scenes attempt to lift the sanctions. When has Trump attacked Putin in a tweet? The meme is not crushed.

The NFL players are not antifa. You are the Stalinists. You show no concern that the Russians are interfering in our elections. You use stereotypes to attack people. You can be a conservative and against Trump. People who support Trump are fake conservatives. You are the traitor.


----------



## busybee01

basquebromance said:


>



The trouble is that Trump does not love the country. He uses the flag as a club to beat his political opponents. Clearly the majority of the kneeling including the Cowboys was in opposition to Trump. 

Trump's tweets show what this is about. It is about Trump's ego. The NFL ratings were down before Trump said anything and the ratings for the CBS game was up.


----------



## busybee01

Fang said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Cowboys and Cardinals. You just drove the last nail through the NFL’s coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all stood for the anthem.
Click to expand...


The Cowboys knelt as a show of unity against Trump's comments. A large number of the owners who participated donated to Trump's campaign.


----------



## bodecea

Golfing Gator said:


> You all are not very bright, they knelt before the anthem, they all stood for the anthem.


You are ruining a good trumpanzee whining jag.  Stop it!


----------



## bodecea

eagle1462010 said:


>


And then....this morning....he apologized (which I don't think he should have) but.....whatever.


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
Click to expand...

So....you pretty much admit that to YOU, it was never about not standing for the Anthem...it's all about how dare these people peaceful protest something they see as wrong.   Who's the anti-American here?


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also apologized today for causing any discontent people had with his teammates. Again an Army ranger defending your right and players rights and your way of life. I guess you don't fucking understand that boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't your damned boy..........perhaps he was trying to keep the fans from lynching the other players.
> 
> I served 10 years............don't give a damn what you think of my opinion.............
> 
> kneeling during the anthem..............you can kiss my ass and so can the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, time to turn up the heat even more.
Click to expand...

Awwwwww....boycott all you want.   Will you also be boycotting the military forces that advertise during games?  USAA?   Navy Federal?  Will you stop buying cars?   Because they ALL advertise during games.


----------



## basquebromance

before vs. after. unbelievable!


----------



## Toro

You can all watch the NHL now. 

There are hardly any Americans and virtually no black people, so nobody really cares about kneeling during the anthem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JQPublic1 said:


> I think  by kneeling for the NA Jerry Jones and the white players following his lead showed empathy for the Black community and their  grievance. That noble gesture  has done much to bring Americans together in a quest for change. Thank you Mr. Jones and thank you to all the White players who joined their Black brothers in making a statement that is still resonating across the nation.



best damn post on this thread. the OP has a point though that Jones is a hypocrite after saying he would fire all the players if they did not stand and put their hand over their heart.


----------



## basquebromance

Toro said:


> You can all watch the NHL now.
> 
> There are hardly any Americans and virtually no black people, so nobody really cares about kneeling during the anthem.



i can't see the players good looks and i can't see the ball in the nhl. no thanks!


----------



## basquebromance

LeBron: "He doesn't understand how many kids, no matter the race, look up to the president of the United States for guidance,for leadership"


----------



## basquebromance

consequences to your free speech= free speech

http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...os-player-loses-ad-endorsement-after-kneeling


----------



## basquebromance

Georgetown Law faculty arrives to take a knee in protest of Sessions' appearance on campus. this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## debbiedowner

Uncensored2008 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does a grape like you know about a IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, make it painfully clear what kind of wit you have...
> 
> You don't HAVE to be a fucking retard to be a Communist...
> 
> Oh wait, in fact you actually do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump and his supporters are the Communists. They will defend Putin all day no matter what he does.
> 
> Trump supporters are retards because they can do nothing for themselves. They can only parrot trump because they have no mind of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DERP
> 
> You really are as dumb as a dog turd.
> 
> Putin is a KGB thug. Trump signed sanctions against him.
> 
> Now that your absurd little lie is crushed, shall we examine what you Stalinists support? Revocation of the 1st Amendment as your ANTIFA Gestapo demonstrate, Demands of involuntary servitude to party ideals, bake the cake Christian! Racism and you foaming at the mouth Khmer Rouge scum spew your hatred at white people who you demand be punished for having evil skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, you freak....get medicated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DERP,
> 
> are you a triggered Stalinist?
> 
> { Who are the normals? The Americans who built this country, and defended it. When you eat, it’s because a normal grew the food and another normal trucked it to you. When you aren’t murdered in the street or don’t speak German, it’s because a normal with a gun made those things not happen. We normals don’t want to rule over others. We don’t obsess about how you live your life, but also we don’t want to be compelled to signal our approval or pick up the tab. We are every color and creed – though when someone who is incidentally a member of some other group aligns with normals, he/she/xe loses that identity. The left drums normals who are black out of its definition of “black,” just as normal women get drummed out of womanhood and normal gays get drummed out gayhood. In a way, the left is making _E pluribus unum_ a reality again – to choose to be normal is to choose to reject silly identity group identification and unite. Instead of saying “normal Americans,” you can just say “Americans.”}
> 
> 
> Conservative, Inc., Is Being Replaced By Us Militant Normals
Click to expand...


You don't want to rule? Then why you being the dumb fuck trying to instill your beliefs on everyone else. 

Now this is fucking disrespecting the flag.


----------



## basquebromance

You need another reason to boycott the NFL? Crazy Sheila Jackson Lee took a knee on the House floor this morning too.

Dems can't wait to see who kneels the quickest. Shameful, idiotic, attention whores.

Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee Kneels On House Floor In Support Of NFL Players


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> before vs. after. unbelievable!


He shouldn't feel embarrassed.


----------



## bodecea

basquebromance said:


> Georgetown Law faculty arrives to take a knee in protest of Sessions' appearance on campus. this is getting ridiculous.


Peaceful protest is ridiculous?

I much prefer this over the ridiculous Anti-fas and Alt-Rights when they are violent.


----------



## impuretrash

JQPublic1 said:


> Hell no.I am not joking... The joke is your thinking most Americans are like Trump and you. I embrace a diversity of opinion and would be utterly turned off by the  ant colony mentality of the average RW white male.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> I much prefer this over the ridiculous Anti-fas and Alt-Rights when they are violent.



Show me evidence of the alt-right initiating violence and not just defending themselves from leftists.


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I much prefer this over the ridiculous Anti-fas and Alt-Rights when they are violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me evidence of the alt-right initiating violence and not just defending themselves from leftists.
Click to expand...


----------



## PredFan

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.



I heard he did that at first when they came out but they all stood when the anthem pkayed. Did I hear wrong?


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> View attachment 151488
> View attachment 151490



Who initiated the fight in the top image, hmm?


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151488
> View attachment 151490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who initiated the fight in the top image, hmm?
Click to expand...

Are you saying that one teacher intiated a fight with all those alt-righties with sticks?        Yeah....Alt-Righties....such victims.  At least this one thinks so:


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> Are you saying that one teacher intiated a fight with all those alt-righties with sticks?        Yeah....Alt-Righties....such victims.  At least this one thinks so:   View attachment 151493



If you really cared at all about truth, then you would have seen the video that depicts the events leading up to that little scuffle, where a group of unwashed antifa types carrying sticks and bats stalk and threaten the alt-right guys down the street and eventually one sucker punches a dude from behind and then his friends come to help him.


----------



## basquebromance

apparently, Steelers coach Mike Tomlin hosted a 2016 fundraiser for Crooked Hillary. figures.


----------



## basquebromance

I'm still lost on the symbolism of kneeling as a show of defiance.  In all cultures everywhere and for all time, kneeling is surrender.


----------



## basquebromance

Reuters/Ipsos poll: 
 51% oppose Kaepernick 
 40% support


----------



## basquebromance

Kaepernick is 1/2 white, was raised by white parents & was pushed into this idiocy by his Egyptian Muslim girlfriend.

When these black NFL millionaires do something about the greatest threat to blacks in America - black on black violence - I'll pay attention


----------



## Uncensored2008

busybee01 said:


> The one ting we have seen since Trump was elected was a behind the scenes attempt to lift the sanctions.



Lying is what you Stalinists do.

{
WASHINGTON (Reuters) - U.S. President Donald Trump grudgingly signed into law new sanctions against Russia on Wednesday, a move Moscow said amounted to a full-scale trade war and an end to hopes for better ties with the Trump administration.

Congress overwhelmingly approved the legislation last week, passing a measure that conflicts with the Republican president’s desire to improve relations with Moscow.}

Trump signs Russia sanctions bill, Moscow calls it 'trade war'

So, you're a fucking liar. But hey, you're a Communist, such is your nature.



> When has Trump attacked Putin in a tweet? The meme is not crushed.
> 
> The NFL players are not antifa. You are the Stalinists. You show no concern that the Russians are interfering in our elections. You use stereotypes to attack people. You can be a conservative and against Trump. People who support Trump are fake conservatives. You are the traitor.



You show no evidence that Russia interfered in our elections. I have LOTS of evidence the Mexico interfered in our election, but you Stalinists have no issue with that,

Further, the chief of staff to Mafia Don Hillary is a fucking Russian agent. What, did CNN and the rest of the fake news fail to tell you that John Podesta, half of the Podesta Group along with his brother Tony, is a registered agent working on behalf of the Russian government?  Or were you just too fucking stupid to grasp it when you were told?

You Communists come in two flavors, the evil scum like Hillary and Obama, and the dumb as dirt drones like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

[QUOTE="debbiedowner, post: 18225692, member: 61632"
You don't want to rule? Then why you being the dumb fuck trying to instill your beliefs on everyone else.[/quote]

You're a Communist, hence dumb as a fucking brick. You don't understand what the word "instill" means. 

To edify your barely literate Bolshevik ass;

{
in·still
inˈstil/
_verb_

*1*.
gradually but firmly establish (an idea or attitude, especially a desirable one) in a person's mind.
"how do we *instill* a sense of rightness *in* today's youth?"
synonyms: inculcate, implant, ingrain, impress, imprint, introduce; More
}



> Now this is fucking disrespecting the flag.



In what way, Comrade Pot?


----------



## Uncensored2008

basquebromance said:


> Georgetown Law faculty arrives to take a knee in protest of Sessions' appearance on campus. this is getting ridiculous.




It's a "Small Minds Matter" rally.....


----------



## basquebromance

we stand for the flag, we need for the fallen. THE END.

I'm sorry, but the image of multi-millionaire, pampered minority athletes protesting they can't get a break in America is a bridge too far.


----------



## Uncensored2008

basquebromance said:


> we stand for the flag, we need for the fallen. THE END.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the image of multi-millionaire, pampered minority athletes protesting they can't get a break in America is a bridge too far.



We stand to show our respect and honor for the tens of thousands who have come home in boxes draped with that flag, after giving everything to defend our right to speak, worship, and congregate as we choose. 

Those like bodecea who are actively fighting to end those and other civil rights kneel to show their contempt for these same men. Nazi Pete and her fellow Progressives ooze with hatred for this nation and everything it stands for. The most free nation in the history of the world is branded "oppressive" by the Stalinist scum. The most multicultural and inclusive nation in human history is spat upon as "racist" by the Khmer Rouge scum.

We stand, they crawl in the gutter where they belong.


----------



## Synthaholic

SassyIrishLass said:


> the NFL is losing fans in droves


False.  Back up your bullshit with a link.


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> Kneeling during the anthem is an insult to the flag and country.


You forgot to say "in my opinion".  Because that's all it is.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kneeling during the anthem is an insult to the flag and country.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to say "in my opinion".  Because that's all it is.
Click to expand...

Wow, I had forgotten what an idiot you are.

The flag represents the entire USA nation, the government, the people and the land it controls; the entire nation.

When the NFL felons are showing disrespect to that flag, they are showing their disrespect for the people of this country as well, who are also their customers.

But you wont understand it, this simple fact, because you are a leftwing ideologue and you abandoned any thinking process in order to be an ideologue.


----------



## frigidweirdo

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.



Why is it when an NFL player stands for the anthem on his own, the right say "well done for standing up for your beliefs", but when someone kneels for the anthem, they don't say "well done for standing up for your beliefs"?

It's incredible how so many people can be so contradictory so often.


----------



## frigidweirdo

basquebromance said:


> what a hypocrite!



Well, he's an Americans, right?


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kneeling during the anthem is an insult to the flag and country.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to say "in my opinion".  Because that's all it is.
Click to expand...


You ignored the rest of my post, or you would have realized I was not saying that I think kneeling during the anthem is an insult, I was instead questioning Darkwind's opinion that kneeling during the anthem is an insult, and NOT kneeling during the anthem is an insult.

So, no, I didn't forget to say in my opinion, because it is NOT my opinion.  Context.  It matters.


----------



## basquebromance

The far left wants to drive the narrative that the USA is an evil country. Why? They want to change everything


----------



## basquebromance

Delusional Dems built a 2016 run on identity politics. Lost. Now they're shifting to anti-American. Good luck in 2020.


----------



## basquebromance

"Spoke to Jerry Jones of the Dallas Cowboys yesterday. Jerry is a winner who knows how to get things done. Players will stand for Country!" - Trump


----------



## basquebromance

America 2017: Only player forced by his team to apologize for national anthem reaction is the war vet who stood up


----------



## Montrovant

basquebromance said:


> America 2017: Only player forced by his team to apologize for national anthem reaction is the war vet who stood up



You assume he was forced.  Also, Roethlisberger gave a couple of statements about regretting how things happened which could be taken as apologies.


----------



## Montrovant

basquebromance said:


> The far left wants to drive the narrative that the USA is an evil country. Why? They want to change everything



To be fair, the mantra of Make America Great Again assumes that America is not currently great, so the far left isn't the only political group where people don't think the country is in a great state at the moment.


----------



## basquebromance

Montrovant said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> America 2017: Only player forced by his team to apologize for national anthem reaction is the war vet who stood up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume he was forced.  Also, Roethlisberger gave a couple of statements about regretting how things happened which could be taken as apologies.
Click to expand...


Roethslsisbe...fuck it...whatever his name is, said he couldn't sleep at night because of what his team did. yea right!


----------



## basquebromance

Montrovant said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far left wants to drive the narrative that the USA is an evil country. Why? They want to change everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the mantra of Make America Great Again assumes that America is not currently great, so the far left isn't the only political group where people don't think the country is in a great state at the moment.
Click to expand...

IS THIS A GREAT COUNTRY OR WHAT? ...where the oppressed only have to kneel for 2 minutes before taking the Mercedes back to the mansion.


----------



## Aries

Darkwind said:


> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
Click to expand...

They took a knee against socials injustice. Good for them. 20 years ago players were in the locker rooms during the anthem. It was not until recently they were paraded out with the intent of maximizing military recruitment. If they are not allowed an opinion, don't use them as political pawns. That simple. 
Politics interjected themselves into sports and now they can't take the backlash. Oh well. Should have left the athletes to athletics.


----------



## Darkwind

Aries said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbiedowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.
> 
> 
> 
> The only possible way that Jerry Jones could have been more insulting and nasty would be to go to Arlington and piss on the grave stones himself.
> 
> View attachment 151348
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you must mean the soldiers who gave their life defending the constitution and your right to say what you want and their right to kneel. You do mean the soldiers, right? If you ever served I bet you were thinking you were defending, what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think that these people get to do this without consequences.  They deliberately took a knee to insult those who have bled and died for this country and then think they are absolved for it by suddenly standing just before the playing of the anthem.  That is pretty much the antics of 5-year-old children thinking they are getting away with something.  They are not.  They knelt with the intent of protesting America, our flag, and our anthem.  Like cowards, the jumped up and said, "who me?".
> 
> As I said, they could not have insulted this country more unless they went and pissed on the headstones of those who gave their life for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They took a knee against socials injustice. Good for them. 20 years ago players were in the locker rooms during the anthem. It was not until recently they were paraded out with the intent of maximizing military recruitment. If they are not allowed an opinion, don't use them as political pawns. That simple.
> Politics interjected themselves into sports and now they can't take the backlash. Oh well. Should have left the athletes to athletics.
Click to expand...

Another strawman.

They are allowed an opinion.  Protesting against their disrespect for the flag (no one cares that they claim they are not doing that, far too many people see it that way) can be done without offending anyone.  It's called getting into the community afterward and putting some sweat into what you believe.   Disrespecting Anthem and Flag draws attention away from the message and will not solve the issue.  So, it is no longer about the issue of alleged social inequities against black men, its about standing up for your right to piss people off.

So are the fans are protesting too, as is their right.  It is also their right to speak out, publically, against the disrespect for our nation.  Regardless of the intent, the disrespect is happening and people don't like it.  That is their First Amendment right.


----------



## debbiedowner




----------



## JQPublic1

basquebromance said:


> "I don't think its too much to ask the players in the National Football League to stand for our National Anthem," - Pence


I don't think its too much to ask the nation to
stop supporting the muder of ANY unarmed American citizen by cops. ..and yes,  that includes unarmed Blacks. If kneeling when the NA is played steers the focus of national attention in that direction...so be it.


----------



## JQPublic1

JimBowie1958 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Trump are anti-American wimps. The Trump garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of claiming that defenders of the American flag are anti-American is lost on these leftards, but it is still worth the laugh, roflmao
Click to expand...

Defenders such as Trump? Where was he when America called upon him to defend the flag in real live combat?  He shirked his duty just like the coward that General Patton slapped for feigning illness. Now he and those "pay -tree -oughts" who never served
want to embrace the flag and the National Anthem. They wrap their whitness around those national icons and disrespt the sacrifices that Blacks, Hispanics and Asians
made fighting right beside their fellow white Americans who actually served.


----------



## basquebromance

The United States of America is dead. We are not united in any meaningful way. We have no common principles. No culture. Nothing.


----------



## basquebromance

Hey NFL, I think they're calling you Pussies!  Lingerie Football League Responds to NFL: 'We Stand!'


Lingerie Football League Just Responded to the NFL in a Big Way: "WE STAND!"


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## EvilCat Breath

No one is looking back at Trump not joining the military.  No one.  Everyone is looking at the NFL acting like fools.  And, now they are being treated like fools.

This controversy is over and you lost.  The wave is building against you.  Trump, no Trump, you lost.   So stand like a man and take it.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## initforme

If they did not kneel during the na, there is no issue.  Locking arms while standing is not offensive at all.  I stand always but don't sing not do I put my hand over my heart to help with that nonsense....


----------



## basquebromance

Someone actually had the nerve to take a knee at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. That is the definition of absolute trash.


----------



## basquebromance

Trump told Fox News that some NFL owners are "afraid of their players." Dog whistles getting loud enough for humans to hear now...


----------



## basquebromance

BREAKING NEWS: The Chicago Police Dept has replaced all sirens with the National Anthem, to force suspects to stop running and take a knee.


----------



## basquebromance

Steelers, Broncos, Texans, & Packers have said their entire teams will stand for the anthem this week. progress!

they know Americans aren't going to pay to see their flag disrespected.

here is the Broncos statement that they will stand:


----------



## basquebromance

'OK, Bye': TN Titans' Walker Says Fans Welcome to Stay Home Over Protests


----------



## basquebromance

The Packers and Bears both stood and linked arms for the national anthem


----------



## basquebromance

"Join us for unification"?? We're here to watch a football game! Not to join a got-dang, kumbaya cult!


----------



## Faun

basquebromance said:


> The Packers and Bears both stood and linked arms for the national anthem


In front of sold out Lambeau Field.


----------



## initforme

Linking arms isn't all that bad.....unless you are a freak overzealous dupe fake patriotic American...


----------



## basquebromance

Drew Brees says the Saints will do like the Cowboys, kneel then stand

Kneel to "Hands Up Don't Shoot" that Never Happened & Cops Killing Blacks


----------



## basquebromance

Lake Ozark bar owner uses NFL jerseys as doormats. He's accused of racism. It's his bar. He's free to protest too.

Lake Ozark bar criticized for NFL jersey doormat seen as racist


----------



## basquebromance

Looks like fans didn't follow Packers & Aaron Rodgers request to lock arms during national anthem


----------



## basquebromance

"i've seen these stadiums. there are so many empty seats. i couldn't even believe it!" - Trump


----------



## basquebromance

at least 10 teams will stand for the anthem Sunday, most will lock arms


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> Jerry Jones cowered to liberal elites and the whole Dallas Cowboy team just got booed. Shame on all of you, you anti American wimps.


More importantly they lost today. Lol


----------



## basquebromance

Marshawn Lynch Makes a Statement With 'Everybody vs. Trump' T-Shirt


----------



## basquebromance

Just like slavery except you choose to be there and youre paid and you can quit and youre a millionaire. Other than that, indistinguishable.


----------

